# Market Research for New Golf Tee



## JohnandTyler (Dec 17, 2012)

My partner and I are currently designing a new golf tee. The new tee is planned to be more stable than conventional golf tees, provide a smoother hitting surface and have better durability. At this point we are still trying to justify the problems of the conventional tee. We would really appreciate it if people could take this survey truthfully to help justify the problems of conventional golf tees to move forward and design a better tee. 

New Stable Golf Tee Survey


----------

